# Need Blank/Model Sticker For Fenwick FL 108-9 Fly Rod



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm trying to turn an old fenwick fly rod into a 9 foot trout rod but I need a replacement blank model sticker because the original on the rod has about had it, I know its a shot in the dark but if anyone might have or know of a fenwick FL 108-9 Blank sticker please let me know, thanks.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Man... That is truly a needle in a haystack search right there. I hope you find it! Good luck on your search. 
Cool idea you have. Post some before/after pictures of the transformation if you don't mind.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Make one would be my answer....somebody surely could do it somewhere....photos off of ebay should help.....


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

Id have to find a sticker before I start the rebuild I wouldnt wanna even dare start on it before I had it it may take a while


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Look at the ones on e-bay it should be ff 108 9' and hand written in black next to the original fenwick eagle emblem......


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

The original is still on there but its exactly where the reel seat is going to go, I know what its going to look like thought id just look for a new one its not hand written its an actual sticker with the fenwick eagle and etc...


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Take a photo and print it....You have a better chance of winning the powerball than getting one of those stickers IMHO......


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Not sure how bad the original is but maybe a heat gun pealing it off carefully and then reuse it with a lite coat over it to perserve it if you want that vintage original look


----------

